# 3 Month Summer Cruise



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

We've had an amazing first two months of our summer cruise to Lake Huron's North Channel with our two daughters (ages 5 and 7). They've played, grown, bonded and learned more on this extended cruise than during all of our previous shorter cruises combined. Take all the joys and hardships of weekend cruising with children and multiply times 100 and you'll reap an amazing reward for your family on an extended cruise.

A detailed report will follow on our blog...


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi Kevin,

For some reason, I was thinking about your summer cruise this morning, and went looking to see if you'd checked in at all. I was glad to find this thread (I was away on vacation last week when you posted it -- so missed it) and to learn that all is going well. I'll bet the "new" boat is making a big difference. 

Take care, and enjoy the remaining month of your cruise with your lovely family. Looking forward to hearing all about it on the other end. - JRP


----------



## Garry0wen (Sep 15, 2010)

this is exactly the reason I want to get into sailing... Can't wait to make it happen.


----------



## joeleitz (Mar 1, 2010)

Oh how I love the thought of a summer cruise with the family! We just took a week long jaunt and it was heavenly! We went around Thetis Island. Althought the internet access was touch and go, I was still able to work on my[edit] course on the boat!


----------

